# forum layout - section/topic areas...



## J4MES (Jan 11, 2004)

so, i'm new here  and having come from http://www.mx5ocforum.co.uk/index.php can i suggest a similar index of topics - it would enable new members to find information quickly without either a. spending ages looking for stuff b. posting similar questions as already covered...

just my 2p worth...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

How does it differ from this?
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/index.php


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

J4MES said:


> so, i'm new here  and having come from http://www.mx5ocforum.co.uk/index.php can i suggest a similar index of topics - it would enable new members to find information quickly without either a. spending ages looking for stuff b. posting similar questions as already covered...
> 
> just my 2p worth...


WAY WAY WAY too many boards IMO. The reason this forum is so popular and succesful is its simplicity to use and ease of navigation making it a close nit community. If you break it down like that you end up with too much diversification, lost navigation, topics with only 1 answer and a general feeling of isolation.

All IMHO of course.


----------



## J4MES (Jan 11, 2004)

like i said, just my 2p worth - scoTTy, can you really not see the difference?

as a member/contributor on 4 car-based forums (scoobynet, mx5oc, club323f, and of course ********) (and one or two others) my opinion is that it helps immensly to dilute the information, especially with regard to technical issues...


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I think its worth having a sticky in the TT forum thread for newbie/obvious/stater posts and questions otherwise you will find the same questions being asked all the time...like dashboard failure etc.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I think its worth having a sticky in the TT forum thread for newbie/obvious/stater posts and questions otherwise you will find the same questions being asked all the time...like dashboard failure etc.


Something like this :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... php?t=8582


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

J4MES said:


> like i said, just my 2p worth - scoTTy, can you really not see the difference?


All I see is a lot more specific sub forums. Same idea but more specific. I've seen it done on other forums and this sort of approach normally leads to people feeling the vibe of the forum gets diluted too much. I appreciate the views of some fresh blood. See how you settle in and see if you feel the same way in a little while.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

J4MES said:


> so, i'm new here  and having come from http://www.mx5ocforum.co.uk/index.php can i suggest a similar index of topics - it would enable new members to find information quickly without either a. spending ages looking for stuff b. posting similar questions as already covered...
> 
> just my 2p worth...


Way to many sub forums, will get too confusing and time consuming visiting all the sections!

/Bad idea imo.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Your wasting your breath J4mes they can't even be @rsed to bring the smilies into the 21st century on this forum :x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I accidentally gate crashed an MX5 meet the other night (was in the same pub), so decided to find out who the group were on your MX5 forum.

Still non the wiser.....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Your wasting your breath J4mes they can't even be @rsed to bring the smilies into the 21st century on this forum :x


  :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Your wasting your breath J4mes they can't even be @rsed to bring the smilies into the 21st century on this forum :x


Maybe we should turn TT-F into a subscription only site, to allow Jae to fund the time he spends working on it?


----------

